
The More Senior Your Job Title, the More You Need to Keep a Journal - e2e4
https://hbr.org/2017/07/the-more-senior-your-job-title-the-more-you-need-to-keep-a-journal
======
mindcrime
That was moderately interesting, and nudged me to go and update my own journal
for the first time in a while. That said, the author didn't mention one of the
first things that jumped to my mind (for better or for worse) and that is
"legal proceedings". That is, FSM forbid you should be sued for something, a
journal could prove invaluable. Whether the journal itself is admitted as
evidence, or whether it simply serves to help you remember some key fact that
would otherwise have been forgotten, I can see how a good journal could save
your ass in certain situations.

Of course the flip-side is that your journal could presumably be subpoenaed by
the other side, but all in all, assuming you're really not doing anything
dodgy, I think you'd be better off having one than not.

